# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  29 Jan 14: UPDATE Alcatel ot-6034, ot-6034r, ot-6035, ot-6035r, idol s unlock fixed !

## mohamed73

*29 Jan 14: UPDATE Alcatel ot-6034, ot-6034r, ot-6035, ot-6035r, idol s unlock fixed !*      Hi,  
the Code calculation on *OT-6034, OT-6034R, OT-6035, OT-6035R, IDOL S* is Fixed !  
You can now unlock your phones   
Br,
julvir 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## elmaze

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

